# Shito-Ryu kata videos



## nickkorn (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey, anyone know where i can find videos of ****-Ryu katas such as Papurem, Tomari Bassai, Matsumura Bassai, Pachu, Paiku, Heiku, and Hakucho online?
 Thx


----------



## arnisador (Sep 24, 2005)

Ooops, gotta get all of _Shito_ in there or the censor will get you!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 24, 2005)

Try The Martial Source.  They have videos for sale covering most or all of the kata you mention.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 8, 2006)

*If you go to the shitokai web site they have mpegs of most of the major kata of Shito ryu.*





			
				nickkorn said:
			
		

> Hey, anyone know where i can find videos of ****-Ryu katas such as Papurem, Tomari Bassai, Matsumura Bassai, Pachu, Paiku, Heiku, and Hakucho online?
> Thx


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 8, 2006)

www.dragon-tsunami.org


----------

